# badge visiteur



## Carole1981

Hola
*badge visiteur
*Como se llama eso en español?
Es lo que se da a un invitado para acceder a una sala que normalmente es confidencial

Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En español se suele llamar símplemente:invitación o también pase.


----------



## chics

Si es eso de plástico donde se indica a veces tu nombre y otras, simplemente "visitante", y que te pones en la solapa, eso es un *pase (de entrada)*.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> Si es eso de plástico donde se indica a veces tu nombre


Esa cartulina plastificada a la que te refieres indicando tu nombre y país se le llama *acreditación*. Creo que no es lo mismo, el pase o invitación se suele mostrar a la entrada a petición del portero o acomodador guardándose posteriormente.

Mientras que la acreditación se lleva durante toda la reunión o acto ya que lo que trata es de acreditar a cada uno ante los demás y la propia organización.
En este caso se produce la curiosa situación de mirar a los otros no a los ojos sino a la acreditación para saber antes de nada de que país o región, según los casos, provienen.


----------



## chics

Tienes razón. En ambas cosas. A las mujeres además nos miran en una zona peligrosa.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Un pequeño truco para evitar esas supuestas miradas. Acortar la cinta y dejar la acreditación un poco mas abajo del nudo de la corbata.


----------



## Carole1981

Hola
Gracias a todos
Mi contexto es un poco raro!
Es lo que se da a una persona para acceder a las reservas de un supermercado, ya que solo las personas autorizadas pueden accederlo.


----------



## chics

¿Una autorización? Puede ser una placa acreditativa, o una llave también ¿qué aspecto tiene?


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola,

también he oido que le llaman _*solapin *_con acento en la i (palabra aguda).

besos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues lo cierto es que *solapín *no figura en el DRAE, supongo que sea derivado de solapa y se refiere a la ubicación de la acreditación más que a ella misma.

A propósito de solapín, creo que es de uso en Cuba:



> *Los solapines*
> _Héctor Maseda, Grupo de Trabajo Decoro_
> LA HABANA, diciembre - El solapín, colocado en un lugar visible de su portador, ha pasado a ser un eficaz medio auxiliar de identificación. Un simple golpe de vista nos indica rápidamente quién es su poseedor y cuál es su posición sociopolítica en la Mayor de las Antillas, dónde trabaja, qué hace y cómo vive.



Source.


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

si, asi es, se usa en Cuba, quiza tenia que especificarlo. Por otra parte crei evidente el hecho que provenia de la palabra _solapa.
_
Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## MITOTEM

Se usa también *badge* para nombrar al aparato que permite el paso automático por los peajes en las autopistas. 
En inglés OBU (unit on board)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para mí, la palabra general es "acreditación":
*"ACREDITACIÓN*, Français: *badge*; porte-nom – English : *badge* ; I.D. *badge* ; name *badge* ; nametag
Etiqueta utilizada por los participantes en una feria o un congreso, que sirve como medio de identificación y como pase para los servicios o sesiones de trabajo."

Un pase puede ser  también una llave, una tarjeta de entrada, ....


----------



## Sanja1

Hola:

Quisiera saber cuál es la palabra exacta en castellano de "*badge*". 
Con un programa informático, se puede imprimir páginas de etiquetas (con nombre apellidos) para pegar sobre "des *badges*".
No puedo proponer nada pues las prospuestas proveídas por nuestro sitio (broche, chapa y pin) no me parecen adecuadas, no corresponden al "badge" que se lleva cuando hay reuniones, entrevistas, etc... y en el que aparece el nombre y el cargo de la persona por ejemplo.

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Sanja1

¿Que opináis de la palabra "credencial"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

¿Hablas del soporte donde se inserta el nombre? Sería tarjeta de plástico. para pase, acreditación ...
En general, "badge" se traduce por pase, *tarjeta identificativa*, acreditación, ... http://www.google.com/search?q=pases%2C+tarjetas+identificativas%2C+acreditaciones&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGIT_es


----------



## Sanja1

Hablo del badge completo. Gracias a ti


----------



## Car696

Hola a todos!!

"Badge", según el contexto, puede tener varios significados (como hemos podido comprobar). Simplemente por curiosidad, aquí os dejo otro caso en el que utilizaríamos esta palabra en francés.

>> En el caso de reservar plaza en un camping, normalmente te dan un "badge" que es un aparato que sirve para permitir el paso automático a los vehículos que ya tengan plaza en dicho camping. 

Un saludo!!


----------



## noroeme

En Colombia, al "*badge*" le decimos "*escarapela*"... esa tarjeta de cartulina que nos dan a la entrada de los eventos y que nos cuelga del cuello... 
También sirve la palabra "*credencial*", como dijo alguien arriba.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenos días:
Para mi, "credencial" no es lo bastante preciso ya que los embajadares también presentan sus credenciales...

Hola:
A mi, credencial, no me parece el término exacto para una entrada a un evento - http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/credencial


----------



## lunar

Hola:
Me parece que en México se dice credencial para designar todo tipo de "carte" como la credencial de estudiante, credencial de elector, etc...
¿Será exclusivo de este país? 
Yo he usado _identificación_ para traducir "système de badges"
En todo caso la traducción de badge, sigue sin ser muy convincente...
Como dato curioso, acabo de descubrir que el término viene de los Scouts  (CNRTL)


----------

